# NEU: PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070, Core i7-6700K und 500-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *NEU: PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070, Core i7-6700K und 500-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

					Die Geforce GTX 1070 ist nur ein indirekter Nachfolger der GTX 970, denn der Preis und auch die Leistung sind wesentlich höher, sodass man hier eher von einer High-End- statt Mittelklasse-Grafikkarte sprechen muss. Was bietet unser PC mit GTX 1070?

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *NEU: PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070, Core i7-6700K und 500-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------



## Chronik (14. Juni 2016)

Hey hey,

kann mir jemand sagen welche Graka besser ist, die alte aber solide GTX 980Ti oder die neuere GTX1070? Welche Version/Versionen werden bei Alternate überhaupt verbaut?
Gibt es schon irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte mit dem PC hier?

Die GTX 980Ti hat ja (laut Alternate, ich weiß nicht welche Verison) ein Speicher von 6GB, die GTX 1070 hat (laut Alternate, ich weiß nicht welche Verison) einen Speicher von 8GB! Sind das echte GB oder sind das wieder schmu GB wie bei der GTX 970?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Juni 2016)

Der Speicher der GTX 1070 ist nicht segmentiert: 





			
				PCGH-Test schrieb:
			
		

> Die GTX 1070 verfügt  über ein vollständiges 256-Bit-Interface ohne Segmentierung, alle  32-Bit-Speichercontroller besitzen ihre eigene Partition im L2-Cache und  auch alle 64 ROPs sind vorhanden. Diese Daten machte Nvidia auf Nachfrage seitens PC Games Hardware unmissverständlich klar.


Das können wir auch anhand unserer Testergebnisse bestätigen. Schau dir am besten mal unseren Online-Test an, der Benchmarks bis zur extremen Auflösung von 7.680 × 4.320 und Leistungsvergleiche mit unterschiedlichen Varianten der GTX 980 Ti bereithält: Geforce GTX 1070 im Test: Titan-X-Leistung zum halben Preis [Update]

Verbaut wird meines Wissens diese GTX 1070: ASUS GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition, GTX1070-8G, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (90YV09V0-U0NA00)
Warum? In der Tabelle ist Asus als Hersteller angegeben. Auf dem Bild ist die Founders Edition zu sehen, außerdem wird die Founders Edition am Ende des Texts erwähnt.

Wenn du hier 100%ig sicher sein möchtest, dann warte aber bitte auf eine Bestätigung von Daniel Waadt.


----------



## Chronik (14. Juni 2016)

Dank dir Stephan, 
bleibt noch eine sehr wichtige frage (für mich zumindestens) läuft die Grake auch mit Win 7 (Home oder Professonial)?

Soll ich warten bis er hier schriebt oder macht ihr (PCGH) ein extra Artikel draus (welche Graka [GTX 980Ti oder GTX 1070) besser ist)?


----------



## Tolotos66 (14. Juni 2016)

Eine 1070(abseits aller Leistungszuwächse) ist KEINE Enthusiastenkarte! Daher ist die Bezeichnung "PCGH-Enthusiast-PC" eher irreführend.
Gruß T.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Juni 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> bleibt noch eine sehr wichtige frage (für mich zumindestens) läuft die Grake auch mit Win 7 (Home oder Professonial)?


Ja, denn Nvidia bietet offizielle Windows-7-Treiber für die Geforce GTX 1070 an. Der Treiber 368.39 WHQL ist vor einer Woche erschienen. Unter "UNTERSTÜTZTE" ist die GTX 1070 gelistet.
Für Windows 7 32 Bit: NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL
Für Windows 7 64 Bit: NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL



> Soll ich warten bis er hier schriebt oder macht ihr (PCGH) ein extra Artikel draus (welche Graka [GTX 980Ti oder GTX 1070) besser ist)?


Wir haben keinen Artikel zu diesem Thema geplant. Ich meinte, dass Daniel am besten Bescheid weiß, welche Komponenten verbaut sind, weil er direkt die Konfiguration an Alternate schickt und weiß, wie die Verfügbarkeit aussieht. Die Fachredakteure sind lediglich bei der Planung beteiligt, aus der Beschreibung geht aber wie gesagt für mich hervor, dass bei diesem PC die Asus Geforce GTX 1070 Founders Edition verbaut ist.

Bei den Themen Energieeffizienz, Speichermenge und Lautstärke ist die GTX 1070 besser als die GTX 980 Ti. Die durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit ist bei Standardtaktfrequenzen ebenfalls höher. Wie du unserem Online-Test entnehmen kannst, ist eine stark übertaktete GTX 980 Ti aber häufig schneller. Um eine übertaktete 980 Ti in den Griff zu kriegen, ist das Übertakten der GTX 1070 erforderlich.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Juni 2016)

Stephan hat schon alles richtig gesagt, es wird eine Founders Edition verbaut, die übrigens laut meinen Tests in 3D leiser ist als die STRIX, siehe: PCGH-PCs


----------



## Chronik (15. Juni 2016)

Ich bin eh nicht der große Übertakter (bzw. gar keiner ^^)!

Wieso wird den eine Toshiba verbaut und keine WD (Blue, Red oder Black)?

Man überlege, ich kauf mir diesen PC ohne Betriebssystem (weil ich einfach auf den Win 10 Zug nicht aufsprigen will!), kaufe mir somit noch Win7 bei Alternate und muss mir noch eine ordentliche HDD dazu kaufen!
Da komme ich am ende nahe auf einen Preis von dem GTX 1080 PC! Wobei ich nicht aus dem Stehgreif weiß ob ich überhaupt eine andere HDD verbauen kann? Wegen Stromverbrauch!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. Juni 2016)

Die Toshiba-HDD hat ein viel besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, daher haben wir mal keine WD genommen, Alternate war auch ganz verwundert, als ich denen das Excel mit der Konfig geschickt hatte 

Bzgl. Stromverbrauch musst du dir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen, wenn du da mal nachrüstest, dazu ist der Stromverbrauch von HDDs viel zu niedrig.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2016)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Stephan hat schon alles richtig gesagt, es wird eine Founders Edition verbaut, die übrigens laut meinen Tests in 3D leiser ist als die STRIX, siehe: PCGH-PCs



Welche Karte ist denn nicht leiser als die Strix?
Die Strix ist schlicht ein Unfall. Keine Ahnung, was Asus sich dabei gedacht hat. 
Dann eher die Gainward oder Palit oder MSI.



Chronik schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht aus dem Stehgreif weiß ob ich überhaupt eine andere HDD verbauen kann? Wegen Stromverbrauch!



Falls du dir eine WD Red kaufen willst -- die liegt bei 4-5 Watt Leistungsaufnahme.
Das interessiert das Netzteil nicht. Also, keine Sorgen machen und immer rein mit den Festplatten. 
Allerdings empfehle ich Technik aus dem letzten Jahrtausend endlich mal aus dem Rechner zu verbannen. Kauf dir eine große SSD und dann ist der Rechner auch schön leise.


----------



## Chronik (16. Juni 2016)

Danke Daniel W und Threshold!

Nun leider habe ich mich mit HDDs und SSDs zu wenig auseinander gesetzt. Ich habe eine Transportable WD Blue ein Kollege würde mir auch nur WDs empfehlen!
Da wir hier grade bei HDDs sind was halteten ihr von einer HGST? (2 GB sollten fürn Anfang reichen)
Was ist den Unterschied zwischen WD Red, Blue und Black? Gibt es da irgenwelche Funktionalitäts anspekte (also nicht das die Red schneller die Mücke macht als eine Black oder Blue)?
Zu den SSDs, ich wollte schon immer eine Samsung 850 (nur welche hält länger die pro oder die evo?)! Wobei die auch Geld kosten und da ja Geld nicht auf den Bäumen wächst ...


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2016)

Letztendlich geht es bei den WDs nur um unterschiedliche Firmenwares und Marketing Positionierungen. Technisch sind sie mehr oder weniger gleich.
Die Black ist die schnelle Platte, die für den Gamer und Co., konzipiert ist. Sie hat Leistung satt und kümmert sich nicht um Leistungsaufnahme und Lautstärke.
Die Red ist eine Nas Platte, also Server und sowas für lange Laufzeiten. Sie ist nicht so schnell. aber dafür leise und sparsam.
Die Blue ist die Performance Platte. Sie ist für die, denen die Black zu laut ist und die mit etwas weniger Leistung zufrieden sind.

Für dich ist die Blue wahrscheinlich die beste Wahl.
Wenn du aber auf geringe Lautstärke den größten Wert legst und sich Geschwindigkeit dem unterzuordnen hat, und du bereit bist, ein paar Euros mehr zu zahlen, kannst du die Red kaufen.

Die Samsung Evo reicht völlig aus. Die Pro ist eher ein Marketing Produkt. 
Wobei Sata SSDs -- auch schon wieder so ein veraltetes Produkt. 
Ich warte auf neue M.2 SSDs und schraub mir dann ein paar davon in den nächsten Rechner rein. Raus mit den Datenkabeln ausm Rechner. 

HGST Festplatten sind letztendlich Hitachi/IBM Festplatten. Wenn ich nicht irre, gehört das zu WD.
Kann aber auch Toshiba sein. Kein Plan.

Für mich gibt es da sowieso keine großen Unterschiede mehr, da die Technologie von Festplatten mehr oder weniger seit Jahren immer die gleiche ist und nur die Kapazitäten steigen.
Ich hab da mal was von Helium Füllung gelesen -- aber dazu kann dir sicher ein PCGH Redakteur mehr sagen.


----------



## saesh89 (16. Juni 2016)

Oh je oh je, ich habe mir direkt nach dem release 2 von den strix bestellt, nachdem was ich hier lese hab ich bald ein hellikoper Ladeplatz im Wohnzimmer (von der Lautstärke her) , im normalen office Betrieb sind die beiden ja nicht zu hören dank Lüfterstillstand, also halt nur beim zocken. 
Nach dem Video was PCGH veröffentlicht hat (erste Costum Design Karte Test) soll sie ja gar nicht so laut sein. Dabei wurde die Karte bei Witcher 3 in UHD getestet. Ich bin gespannt.
Besser meine karten sind etwas zu hören, als das der Core heißer läuft wie es bei der Founders Edition der Fall ist.


----------



## Chronik (16. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für dich ist die Blue wahrscheinlich die beste Wahl.



Weißt du was, was ich nicht weiß?  

Nun ich bin eig. den ganzen Tag auf Arbeit, bin erst so gegen 5 zu Hause und eig. habe ich da nicht mehr so groß bock zu zoggen weil ich schon den ganzen Tag auf Arbeit am Rechner sitze! Bloß am WE juckts mich mal in den Fingern! Von daher wirds eher eine Red oder eine Blue!

Zu der Evo bzw. Pro. Die 500MB Evo ist bei Alternate relativ Günstig, wobei die 500Mb Pro ziemlich das Gegenteil ist!

Ich hab mir das jetzt mal ausgerechnet mit den GTX 1070 Rechner (1829), Win7 Prof. 64-Bit (144,9), 850 Evo 500GB (144,9) und einer WD Red 2TB (89,9), ist das schon massig Geld aber immer noch Günstiger als wenn ich den Rechner mit GTX 1080 kaufen würde!


----------



## saesh89 (17. Juni 2016)

Wieso baust du dir nicht selbst ein Rechner zusammen?  Ist viel günstiger ubd macht außerdem noch Mega Spaß!


----------



## Chronik (17. Juni 2016)

Ja es ist Günstiger und vielleicht macht es (den ein oder anderen) Mega Spaß.
Bloß ich halte von selber zusammenbauen nicht viel. Nehmen wir mal an ich habe meinen selbstgebauten PC fertig nur läuft er nicht, mhh was dann?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an ich habe meinen selbstgebauten PC fertig nur läuft er nicht, mhh was dann?



Das kommt sehr selten vor und dann schaust du nach, was nicht läuft.
Meist scheitert es am RAM, oder du hast schlicht was vergessen anzuschließen.
Defekte Komponenten ist echt selten.


----------



## Chronik (17. Juni 2016)

Ach, was bei euch selten ist kommt in meinen Leben ziemlich häufig vor! Ich bin nicht grade ein von Glück verfolgter Mensch!

Gibt es eig. auch Mainboards die mit Grakas oder Rams Probleme oder andere Kinderkrankheiten haben? (nur um mal Aufgeklärt zu werden!)


----------



## saesh89 (18. Juni 2016)

Nehmen wir mal an du baust dir diesen PC von den Komponenten her nach, wobei du selbst entscheiden kannst welche Lüfter du einbaust oder welches Gehäuse dir am ehesten zusagt und alle Teile nach deinem Geschmack und deinen Ansprüchen aussuchst.

Ich für meinen Teil beispielsweise brauche kein 140€ BlueRay Brenner, weil ich keine einzige BlueRay hab! Nur mal so angenommen, könnte ich mir da die Kohle sparen und woanders für verwenden.

Absolut wichtig finde ich das man sich schon für die Optik ein Gehäuse aussucht was einem wirkilch gefällt. Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist orange, ich hab mir also das be quiet Silent Base 600 Gehäuse mit Orangenen Akzenten ausgesucht, nur mal so am Rande. 

Asus Z170 Pro :                           170€
I7 6700K :                                      350€
RAM HyperX Fury 16GB kit :84€
Netzteil ca.                                     80€ 
Beliebiges Gehäuse ca:             100-200€ je nachdem 
BlueRay Brenner :                       ab 80€
SSD 512GB Samsung 850EVO: 160€
HDD 3GB                                        ab 80€
GTX 1070                                        ab 499€
CPU Lüfter                                      ab 40€

Preis                                                  1643€              

Preis für den fertig Rechner: 1829€

Hast du rund 200€ gespart. Finde ich schon sehr viel wenn man bedenkt das du die Komponenten selbst aussuchen kannst. Außerdem wenn man sowas mal gemacht hat, kann man später auch den Rechner selbst aufrüsten  das macht wirklich Spaß und ist nur halb so schwer wie du dir das vorstellst.
Es gibt dazu auch etliche Tutorials im Netz : PC selber zusammenbauen 2015 Guide [Deutsch] - YouTube mein Favorit


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ach, was bei euch selten ist kommt in meinen Leben ziemlich häufig vor! Ich bin nicht grade ein von Glück verfolgter Mensch!
> 
> Gibt es eig. auch Mainboards die mit Grakas oder Rams Probleme oder andere Kinderkrankheiten haben? (nur um mal Aufgeklärt zu werden!)



Ich baue seit 25 Jahren Rechner zusammen und defekte Komponenten kommen echt selten vor.
Und dann ist das eben kein Problem, weil gerade neu gekauft. Reklamieren, einschicken, neuen bekommen, einbauen, fertig.

Du kannst mal das Pech haben, dass das Board mit dem einen bestimmten RAM nicht laufen will. Aber das ist dann echt Pech und ist so selten, dass es eben Pech ist.
Kaufst du normalen Standard RAM, wird der im Prinzip immer laufen.
Mir ist jedenfalls noch kein RAM untergekommen, der so gar nicht wollte.


----------



## Chronik (18. Juni 2016)

Wenn man PCs , zmindestens bei Alternate kauft kann man sich sicher sein das das System ordentlicht läuft (also optimiert wurde), obwohl einige Kunden bei Alternate schreiben das die Karre immer freezed und im anschluss abstürtzt also Blue oder Black screen aufweißt!


----------



## saesh89 (18. Juni 2016)

Ui das natürlich schon ganz schön kacke...  
Mein slebstgebauter Rechner ist in seiner gesamten Geschichte noch kein mal gefreezed,..  Man muss halt nur vernünftig arbeiten, und bezüglich Körper erden... Ich trag immer Latex Handschuhe beim Bau da kann dann nichts passieren


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Wenn man PCs , zmindestens bei Alternate kauft kann man sich sicher sein das das System ordentlicht läuft (also optimiert wurde), obwohl einige Kunden bei Alternate schreiben das die Karre immer freezed und im anschluss abstürtzt also Blue oder Black screen aufweißt!



Du kannst auch bei sowas Pech haben und der Rechner kommt mit einem Defekt bei dir an.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Juni 2016)

saesh89 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil beispielsweise brauche kein 140€ BlueRay Brenner, weil ich keine einzige BlueRay hab! Nur mal so angenommen, könnte ich mir da die Kohle sparen und woanders für verwenden.



Okay alleine wegen des Blu-ray-Preises kann ich deine Auflistung nicht als seriös ansehen 

Der in unseren PCs verbaute Blu-ray-Brenner kostet 67,90 € und keine 140€: LG BH16NS55, Blu-ray-Brenner schwarz, 5x DVD-RAM, M-DISC, Bulk


----------



## facehugger (20. Juni 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Win7 Prof. 64-Bit (144,90)


Das lässt du mal schön bleiben. Guckst du hier:


Windows 7 Professional: Amazon.de: Software 
bis 29.07. 2016 kannst du kostenlos auf Win10 upgraden. Oder gleich der direkte Weg:


Windows 10 Professional ( win 10 pro) 32/64 Bits OEM Product Key - E-Mail Versand: Amazon.de: Software 
Gruß


----------



## saesh89 (20. Juni 2016)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Okay alleine wegen des Blu-ray-Preises kann ich deine Auflistung nicht als seriös ansehen
> 
> Der in unseren PCs verbaute Blu-ray-Brenner kostet 67,90 € und keine 140€: LG BH16NS55, Blu-ray-Brenner schwarz, 5x DVD-RAM, M-DISC, Bulk



Das war nur ein Beispiel, es gibt ja fertig Pc's wo die Proritäten falsch gesetzt werden, und da brauch man keinen 140€ blue ray player wenn gerade mal ein i3 verbaut ist, so mein ich das, u know ?
Das es welche ab 60€ gibt weiß ich auch , bin ja schließlich auch in der Lage mich durch caseking oder alternate zu zappen


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2016)

Mir ist es schleierhaft, was der Blu Ray Brenner da zu suchen hat?
Niemand, der bei Verstand ist, brennt Blu Ray.
Ich hab DVD Layer 9 gebrannt und inzwischen sind rund 50% aller von mir gebrannten Scheiben im Eimer.
Und bei Blu Ray wird das garantiert noch schlimmer sein, abgesehen von den Preisen der Rohlinge.
Blu Ray lohnt im PC schlicht nicht. Kann man sich sparen.


----------



## Chronik (20. Juni 2016)

facehugger schrieb:


> Das lässt du mal schön bleiben. Guckst du hier:
> 
> 
> Windows 7 Professional: Amazon.de: Software
> ...



Naja bei so Angboten von Amazon weiß man nie, zumindestens wenn ich nach Kundenrezensionen gehe, was hier nicht so ist! Was mir hier aber gefalltig stingt ist, das keine CD/DVD (Datenträger) dabei ist! Und wo bekomm ch dann die Daten her , wenn die die SSD komplett leer/unbeschrieben ist?
Und ein ganz klares *NEIN *zu WIN10, ich bin Gamer und will es auch noch bleiben! Und nicht als gläserner Mensch durch gegend rennen (ich habe nicht mal FB und so konsorten).


----------



## facehugger (20. Juni 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Naja bei so Angboten von Amazon weiß man nie, zumindestens wenn ich nach Kundenrezensionen gehe, was hier nicht so ist! Was mir hier aber gefalltig stingt ist, das keine CD/DVD (Datenträger) dabei ist! Und wo bekomm ch dann die Daten her , wenn die die SSD komplett leer/unbeschrieben ist?
> Und ein ganz klares *NEIN *zu WIN10, ich bin Gamer und will es auch noch bleiben! Und nicht als gläserner Mensch durch gegend rennen (ich habe nicht mal FB und so konsorten).


Ähem, Windoof kannst du dir direkt von MS runterladen. Dann mit dem Key (den du nach dem Kauf von Amazon geschickt bekommst) aktivieren. Und fertisch...

Und die meisten Kundenrezensionen sind eh für die Tonne. Ich kann dort auch reinschreiben, das ich mit der gerade gekauften Grafikkarte für 100€ Witcher 3 auf ultra in Full-HD superflüssig daddeln kann

Gruß


----------



## saesh89 (20. Juni 2016)

facehugger schrieb:


> Und fertisch...
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß


----------



## Chronik (22. Juni 2016)

weiß jemand was die Karre + Verpackung wiegt?

Ich bin grade am ausrechnen! Muss den für den PC eine Spedition kommen und was ist, wenn ich zu dem Rechner was dazu bestelle? Wird das einzeln oder zusammen geliefert?
Zu den Tipps von Threshold: Ich denke das ich die ersten Jahre mit dem Zeug ( also den Festplatten) auskomme was verbaut ist, gut die Toshiba macht mich nicht direkt an aber auf D:\ liegen eh nur Games und Zeugs rum!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Juni 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> weiß jemand was die Karre + Verpackung wiegt?
> 
> Ich bin grade am ausrechnen! Muss den für den PC eine Spedition kommen und was ist, wenn ich zu dem Rechner was dazu bestelle? Wird das einzeln oder zusammen geliefert?
> Zu den Tipps von Threshold: Ich denke das ich die ersten Jahre mit dem Zeug ( also den Festplatten) auskomme was verbaut ist, gut die Toshiba macht mich nicht direkt an aber auf D:\ liegen eh nur Games und Zeugs rum!



Also meine Test-Samples kommen immer per DHL und wiegen um die 22 kg. Wie es bei weiterem Zubehör aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Zu den Tipps von Threshold: Ich denke das ich die ersten Jahre mit dem Zeug ( also den Festplatten) auskomme was verbaut ist, gut die Toshiba macht mich nicht direkt an aber auf D:\ liegen eh nur Games und Zeugs rum!



Dann raus mit der Platte und rein mit der 1TB SSD.
Die sind echt günstig geworden.
Crucial BX200 960GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SanDisk Ultra II 960GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn ich daran denke, was ich für meine drei 1TB Samsung SSDs letztes Jahr bezahlt habe.


----------



## saesh89 (23. Juni 2016)

Das geht wirklich momentan mit den Preisen,!  Vor allem wenn man Video Bearbeitung macht und die Berge an Daten sofort ins Programm springen und mit sich arbeiten lassen wie man lustig ist, macht super Spaß


----------



## Chronik (23. Juni 2016)

Also ich habe schon mal eine SSD bei meinen jetzigen (alten) PC  gewechselt (aber nur weil die alten schon früh die mücke gemacht haben).  Nur ich weiß nicht ob man das wegen der schnelligikeit machen kann/soll?
Ihr  habt ja gesagt das man Hardware an selbst gebauten Kisten locker  wechseln kann, nur das das hier keine selbst gebaute Kiste ist!

Naja mal sehen was mein Konto dazu sagt, bin nämlich auch dabei mir ein Auto zu zulegen!

Edit: und Threshold ich glaube da greif ich eher zur 850 Evo, wenn ich die Preise sehe! Nee sry hab grade gemerkt das ich nur 500 GB ausgewählt hatte!


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2016)

Ob du nun selbst gebaut hast oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle.
wenn du eine Festplatte wechseln willst oder was erweitern willst, machst du das natürlich, denn es ist ja *dein *Rechner, *dein* Eigentum.


----------



## Chronik (23. Juni 2016)

Klar! Spielt den die SSD eine Rolle was die System-Schnelligkeit angeht. Oder nicht das ich durch eine neue, schnellere SSD ständig freezes/abstürzte habe (weil die mit den System nicht zurecht kommt!).
Falls das der Fall ist, bleib ich dann doch lieber 1 Jahr bei der SSD die verbaut ist!


----------



## saesh89 (23. Juni 2016)

Du solltest aber daran denken das auch nur Programme die auf der Ssd schneller laufen, das gilt auch für das OS sprich Windows. Wenn du nur ne Ssd einbaust aber Windows nucht auf der Ssd installiert ist bringt es dir eigentlich nix xd


----------



## Chronik (23. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube soweit bin ich schon um zu sagen: ja ich weiß xD!

Die frage war ja ob ich eine neue Platte (von mir verbaut!) mit Win 7 versehen kann, ohne das dauerend das System crasht! Vielleicht gibt es ja Hardware Komponenten die sich mit den Hersteller der SSD nicht grün sind, was weiß ich?


----------



## saesh89 (23. Juni 2016)

Haha wollte dir nicht zz nahe treten  
Sowas was du meintest kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, die Ssd ist ja nur "Speicher " wie jede ander hdd auch,  es unterscheiden sich nur jeglicher die Speicher Art, und die lese und schrieb Geschwindigkeit... 
 Achte nur darauf so ca 14% von der Ssd frei und unbeschriebene zu lassen, damit sie gut arbeiten kann und nicht kaputt geht. 
Ballert man die Ssd voll mit Speicher ca 100% dann geht sie nach kurz oder lang hops


----------



## Chronik (23. Juni 2016)

saesh89 schrieb:


> Ballert man die Ssd voll mit Speicher ca 100% dann geht sie nach kurz oder lang hops



Werde ich machen! Danke für den Rat!


----------



## saesh89 (23. Juni 2016)

Chronik schrieb:


> Werde ich machen! Danke für den Rat!



 Ich hoffe du meintest "werde ich nicht machen"


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2016)

saesh89 schrieb:


> Ballert man die Ssd voll mit Speicher ca 100% dann geht sie nach kurz oder lang hops



Das war früher mal, heute ist das nicht mehr ein Problem.
Ich hab eine der Samsung SSD schon mehrmals voll geschrieben -- dumm gelaufen  -- und der hat das nichts ausgemacht.


----------



## Körschgen (23. Juni 2016)

Aktuelle SSDs nehmen sich den Platz den sie brauchen, die Bereiche lassen sich gar nicht beschreiben...
Wenn du willst, pack sie randvoll...


----------



## saesh89 (24. Juni 2016)

Halte ich für ein Gerücht, beim einrichten meiner 850evo musste ich einen Bereich partionieren der frei bleibt, man konnte auch einstellen das der zum beschreiben frei gegeben wird, also von automatisch kann da ja wohl kaum die Rede sein


----------



## Körschgen (24. Juni 2016)

Dann informier dich noch mal.
Die Bereiche die die SSDs zum sicheren Betrieb braucht kannst du gar nicht sehen...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (24. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Karte ist denn nicht leiser als die Strix?
> Die Strix ist schlicht ein Unfall. Keine Ahnung, was Asus sich dabei gedacht hat.
> Dann eher die Gainward oder Palit oder MSI.



Wenn man die PCGH-PCs anschaut, ist ja eine ganz klare Linie drin: Immer die Produkte mit eigenem Label (wo manche auch echt gut sind) und der Rest ist Asus. 
Da kann man dann eben keine Palit verbauen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2016)

saesh89 schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht, beim einrichten meiner 850evo musste ich einen Bereich partionieren der frei bleibt, man konnte auch einstellen das der zum beschreiben frei gegeben wird, also von automatisch kann da ja wohl kaum die Rede sein



Ich hab meine SSDs formatiert und gut.
Da ist nichts mit Platz frei lassen.


----------



## Chronik (27. Juni 2016)

Was heißt den Leistungsaufnahme 2D ist das der Leelauf oder der Stromverbruach wenn man nur im Internet Surft?


----------



## Körschgen (28. Juni 2016)

Jap.
Desktopbetrieb quasi.


----------



## Chronik (11. November 2016)

Hey hey,

könnt ihr mir sagen welcher Grafikarten Hersteller hier verbaut wird? Ich dachte es wäre ASUS?! Wie das Mainboard.


----------

